
NASA has found sugar in meteorites that crashed to Earth - lettergram
https://www.cnn.com/2019/11/21/world/nasa-sugar-meteorites-intl-hnk-scli/index.html
======
galaxyLogic
They took some candy along the trip

------
Mister_X
SWEET!

